# algae ID please



## danepatrick (Sep 18, 2006)

can anyone id these algae and tell me what might be the problem?





































you can find the tank specs here


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

It looks like a minor infestation of BBA. The rest of the leaf surface seems to have GSA.


----------



## danepatrick (Sep 18, 2006)

but what about the one on the powerhead? its like bba, but bright green. that one is the most popular in my tank.  i'm also dosing 2 capfuls of excel in my tank every day. i don't think it's bba. i can't up the co2 anymore as my ph is at 6.4.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Most definately BBA. I have to agree with T. Barr on this one - the best way to stop it from spreading is CO2, and lots of it. I've never found anything that will remove it, including SAE's. Bleach is hit or miss. If the plants survive, the BBA sometimes will too. I cannot be physically removed, except by trimming affected areas away. Excel in large quantities can sometimes do wonders, but I've not been that impressed yet. I've probalby just not used enough. Maybe I'm just too nervous to add an aldehyde in large quantities to my tank.


----------



## danepatrick (Sep 18, 2006)

i'll re emphasize this:


> *i can't up the co2 anymore as my ph is at 6.4*.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

danepatrick said:


> but what about the one on the powerhead? its like bba, but bright green. that one is the most popular in my tank.  i'm also dosing 2 capfuls of excel in my tank every day. i don't think it's bba. i can't up the co2 anymore as my ph is at 6.4.


If your fish aren't suffering you can increase your CO2. Last night I finally reached the CO2 level where I had about 3/4 of my fish at the surface, including my rasboras, which generally never leave the mid-level. This, after jacking up the CO2 a little bit every week for the last month. I have backed it down a little now and the fish seem to be as happy as ever. The pH your tank water is at is not a problem - it could be 5.5 and still not be a problem. Now, my problem is to get into that tank tomorrow and clean out all of the BBA and damaged plants and get it back on track again, now that I finally know my CO2 level is about right. It is probably 3 times as high a bubble rate as when I first set it with this reactor, worrying that it was too high. The algae on your powerhead I'm not sure about either, but BBA isn't always black - it can often be a dark green.


----------



## danepatrick (Sep 18, 2006)

hoppycalif said:


> If your fish aren't suffering you can increase your CO2. Last night I finally reached the CO2 level where I had about 3/4 of my fish at the surface, including my rasboras, which generally never leave the mid-level. This, after jacking up the CO2 a little bit every week for the last month. I have backed it down a little now and the fish seem to be as happy as ever. The pH your tank water is at is not a problem - it could be 5.5 and still not be a problem. Now, my problem is to get into that tank tomorrow and clean out all of the BBA and damaged plants and get it back on track again, now that I finally know my CO2 level is about right. It is probably 3 times as high a bubble rate as when I first set it with this reactor, worrying that it was too high. The algae on your powerhead I'm not sure about either, but BBA isn't always black - it can often be a dark green.


that makes me feel _slightly_ better.  i think i can gradually increase it. but tell me this: is the little bright green fuzzy algae bba too? why would it be bright green like that?:-|


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

There are thousands of species of red algae (like BBA). They all look a bit different - that's all.

I agree with Hoppy about the CO2. A certain number doesn't mean anything, especially if your method of testing isn't checked against a known standard frequently. Gasping fish means you're a little bit too high. BBA means you're a bit too low.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Bright green fuzz algae on the plants can be green dust algae. If you are having to scrape off the green haze on the glass every other day you have GDA, and I have found it infests the plants as well as the glass. Getting rid of it has been discussed in detail in a few threads here.


----------



## danepatrick (Sep 18, 2006)

well the algae on my glass doesn't come back in one or two days. it takes about 7, but it DOES come back. that's why i'm not sure if it's GDA or not. the bright green fuzzy algae on my plants and equipment however, keeps popping up like CRAZY. everyday!


----------



## danepatrick (Sep 18, 2006)

bump bump.


----------

